# Ace Attorney GBA?



## aaniil (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay firstly I'm not asking for a link to a ROM.

I jailbroke my phone recently, purely to get gpsPhone on my device, so I could get the nostalgia of playing all my favourite GBA games, and I must say, replaying Chain of Memories and Pokemon FireRed is absolutely brilliant.

I'm not looking for Ace Attorney games, to the best of my knowledge, they WERE released on GBA originally weren't they? Because I've looked on virtually every ROM site and no site seems to have them in their database, or host them :S


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 13, 2012)

The GBA versions were released only on japanese. Try searching for "Gyakuten Saiban GBA" instead of Ace attorney.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 13, 2012)

they was in Japan, as "_*Gyakuten Saiban". *_Not that i have ever looked into them i believe they are only in Japanese


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Search it as Gyakuten Saiban, that's japanese name, they were only released in japanese.
EDIT: Double ninja'd


----------



## aaniil (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you so much guys  Anyone aware of any english translations for it?

Edit: NVM got it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

Seeing as how you appear to be on iOS, there is an iPhone version of Ace Attorney.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/phoenix-wright/id372166015

That's a better choice than emulating the DS games.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 13, 2012)

only the DS versions to my knowledge are translated, someone here was going to attempt to translate it but apparently due to problems with memory or storage space it never happened


----------



## YayMii (Jun 13, 2012)

You could just get Ace Attorney for iOS. There's no translation for the GBA version.


----------

